#  1  8.3 :
.
1  8.3
 ,     .
   ,     68.01       ?
.

----------

> 1  8.3


 -   .

----------

, . 2.0(2.0.64.29)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1.  68.01   ""
2.          , . 2.0

----------

: http://forums.kuban.ru/f1040/ndfl_ot...u-6881096.html

----------

** , ,        ,  .
 ,       " ",    -

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> " "


  ,    ?

  "". 8- -   ,      .

----------

> 


  ""    :     68.01 .

----------

> 


   68.01-51    (   2.0)     ..          ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


      ? http://www.klerk.ru/soft/articles/405894/

----------

> 


  ..             ,          .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

,  "  "      Ի (     ).    " ".

----------

> " ".


..      2-  ..    ,    .               68.01

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

1.  ,  "",      "",    .
2.   ,   "",     ()    .




> 68.01


1     .
,     : 1 8 ,  2.0, . 

.

, ""    :  2.0 .

----------

> 1     .


..       ..  :Abuse:

----------

